# Growing condition confusion



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 20, 2009)

I have four plants that I "adopted" from someone who was moving onto "more difficult" plants. None of them have tags and when I got them I was told they are all parvi crosses. I've had them for a little over a year and they are not growing at all...but they also still look healthy. I have repotted them and all is A ok in the roots department. 

My confusion stems from these plants supposedly being Parvi x's (and one was in flower when I got it) but they have strap like dark green leaves not typical to any parvi I've owned. So, I am wondering as a newbee how do I make decisions on growing conditions in cross bred plants? I am sure there is something I am missing that these plants need. 

At least these plants have been great beginner plants (and they were free!)


----------



## Candace (Apr 20, 2009)

They could be parvi x multifloral crosses if the leaves are more strap leaved. Or not parvi crosses at all. Pictures would help...It would also help to know how you're currently growing them, watering schedule, temps, light etc.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 20, 2009)

I am currently growing them in my "paph" room, its a spare room & I use window light. On their shelf they get the brightest light (because they are green and strap leaved) one tier below them I grow Pinocchio var. alba's (and others), below that some mottle leaved plants, and on the very bottom some phals. The humidity is between 60-75%. Temperatures range between 22 Celcius (72F?) and 16C (60F?), but in September I usually lower it for blooming. I water 1-2 times a week depending on humidity, season, & when they were last repotted. I am growing in a bark, pearlite, charcoal, sphagnum mix that was last changed 1 month ago (to check roots & hoping it would encourage new growth.
I thought lack of growth might have indicated lack of light, but they get SE exposure for two hours in the morning and that room gets direct sun all day. The room faces south, and the rack is to the W side of the room, they are about 3 feet in and over. I measured the light in the room (had to borrow a friends camera) when we first moved in, a plant sitting directly under the window would receive 4000fc (June 1st) and 1500fc at the far end of the room. I think these measurements were taken at waist height if I remember correctly, which would be slightly lower then where these plants sit. (and I finally can justify writing all this stuff down)
I am wondering if they get too much light, but no burns and the leaf colour seems comparable to photos posted here. dunno? 

I have not had similar (or any really) with my other paphs in similar situations. 
i'll try to get pictures up this week. I hope this isn't too much info  My fiancee is so making fun of me right now...I have my grow book out, averaging temperatures...such a nerd


----------



## Candace (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you fertilize them regularly?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2009)

Candace said:


> They could be parvi x multifloral crosses if the leaves are more strap leaved. Or not parvi crosses at all....


That would be my guess.



Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> .....I thought lack of growth might have indicated lack of light, but they get SE exposure for two hours in the morning and that room gets direct sun all day. The room faces south, and the rack is to the W side of the room, they are about 3 feet in and over. I measured the light in the room (had to borrow a friends camera) when we first moved in, a plant sitting directly under the window would receive 4000fc (June 1st) and 1500fc at the far end of the room...


My gut feeling says not enough light. You've told us how much light there is if it were directly in front of the window, which might be too much, but you didn't say what 3 feet in & over was getting? We'd assume somewhere in between. The size of the window is going to have some bearing, if plants were at my 12 ft. sliders they're going to get alot more light than if they were in a standard double hung window. What shade of green are the leaves? If they're dark or medium green in color, then not enough light. Also remember not all multis bloom every year and if you're a parvi at my place, well ....... I admire the leaves!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2009)

Phals like warm and shady.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 21, 2009)

I am not expecting flowers any...if ever  but I would like to see some growth going on if I am ever going to get anywhere with them! I am going to try moving them into another room. I fertilize every 2nd or 3rd watering. I am thinking it also could be that these plants were not growing for the lady I got them from. She had quite the collection when we were in school together, but gave up shortly after. 


So, when you guys make decisions about what plant needs what light & conditions...assuming you have no idea what its parentage is...would you just follow what the leaves tell you? This is where I get confused. These are Parvi crosses with green strap like leaves:crazy::crazy::crazy: So I'm afraid to give them bright light & warmth in case they really want the other parents conditions.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 22, 2009)

Pictures would certainly help.

But, depending on how the leaf looks would determine how I would treat the cross. Usually I determine which plant has the most influence in the cross (if I can, it's not always possible) and then try and grow it according to those conditions.

I have one cross, parvi x cochopetalum which based on my above advice should be grown as a parvi as clearly that has the main influence but I have gone with warmer growing as I'm not overly confident on the outcome. However if there is a strong Parvi influence then I would try growing (normally) based on that fact. However if the parvi cross shows other influences (like the one you cited above) then I would grow warmer to make sure it grows ok.......it's always risky growing hybrids cool, especially when you don't know what's in the background of the plant.

I hope that makes some sense to you.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2009)

Generally, orchids grow in conditions humans live in. The more exotic the cross or plants the more you have to put effort into meeting the conditions they need. Sometimes you get lucky and get an exotic plant that you can just put in a corner and give a minimum of attention to and it blooms like crazy but I wouldn't go crazy moving stuff around and confusing the plants.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 23, 2009)

I've moved the plant a bit to give it more light. We'll see how it does over the next month or so. 
Thanks for the help/advice


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 30, 2009)

This might get alot of laughs, but heck I'll throw it out there (besides my source is good)

I was reading some of Tropical Slipper Orchids (Harold Koopowitz) and in one section he talks about how he discovered that cinnamon encouraged growth in plants that were otherwise stalled (for whatever reason, but healthy). He found when the cinnamon he was using (like sulfur to protect new cuts) and it was watered into the medium. 

Seems strange as anything to me, maybe I read this wrong? Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lack of growth is probably due to not enough light.....hours of light (photoperiod). That is why alot of people grow them under High Intensity Discharge Lights. I would suggest you get a Metal Halide Lights to increase the growth rate and also warm you room up abit. 

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm wondering how you read something wrong. oke:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 30, 2009)

I figured it was to good to be true, but...:
"What I noticed after applying cinnamon dust to the crotch of the leaves was that the leaves seemed to put on a growth spurt. Then I tried regular applications of cinnamon to the growing areas in the crowns of plants that were slow growers or just did not seem to be doing much of anything, and in nearly every case I got growth." -Page 84 Tropical Slipper Orchids (2008)
oke:oke:oke:

now ok, I agree this sounds strange, too good to be true, and possibly false observations. Does anyone have any idea why this might work?


----------

